# Twisted cord



## Stardom

Hi all, I lost my baby girl at 20 weeks. My blood test and autopsy results are fine just that the doc say the cord is twisted and may prevent oxygen and blood from flowing. She say it might not be the cause, just a possibility. Anyone had heard of this? Still thinking this is not a compete answer for me. I really dOnt know what to expect for the next pregnancy.:(


----------



## OliveBay

I lost my baby at 22 weeks and the only thing that came back from all the test and autopsy results that may have been a factor in his death was that the cord was very long and very twisted. They told us they can't say for definite that this caused him to die, but it may have been related. I think there are probably lots of babies born successfully with long and/ or twisted cords, but in our case it may just have stopped the blood flow to the baby. 

The doctor we saw after getting our results back told us that between 20 and 23 weeks is a stage when certain changes happen in the placenta (I think something to do with the blood vessels really establishing) and so losses around this time may be something to do with that. I did try to research this online but couldn't really find anything to back this up, so maybe its quite a new idea.

We were told that in a way getting no definite reason for losing the baby could be seen as a positive result, say in comparison to knowing it was a genetic issue, and that there was no reason to think this should happen again. As you can see from my signature, I am expecting again and have been very closely monitored throughout this pregnancy, especially with regard to the blood flow to the placenta and the baby's growth. My consultant also advised me to take low dose aspirin from about 6 weeks to 36 weeks, as this may help thin the blood enough to help ensure good blood flow.

Sorry for the rambling, but I hope I've given you a bit of help :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im so sorry for your loss. I lost my baby girl at 19 weeks, just over 3 weeks ago. We are still waiting for her postmortem results though we have been warned the post mortem might not give us an answer. Im not sure how I'll react if we dont get an answer...but we are determined to have a rainbow baby asap. Im sorry, I guess I kinda rambled and dont really have an answer for you but I just wanted to let you know that your not alone here. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I lost my daughter Ava at 20 weeks, they tested her cells and her cells did not grow so i will never know why she died. I think with cord accidents they never can really give you a definite answer :nope::nope: Please don't feel like it will happen again, if it was the cord it was an accident and many women go on to have pregnancies without a problem/ I am just so sorry and if you ever need a friend i am always around.. XXOXOOXO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stardom

Hi olivebay,
Many thanks for your info. And happy for you expecting your rainbow now :)
Maybe I can request for aspirin even though this case is not of a blood clotting issue? 
My doc did say its positive to have no reason as next pregnancy will not be related to this. Did you visit the same doc for both your pregnancy?


----------



## Stardom

Pink_sparkle, 
No worries dear. I am also waiting to try after my 2nd cycle. I hope I won't have to wait long for my rainbow. Good luck to u too :)


----------



## Stardom

Andrea,
Thanks you are so sweet ;) I am so sorry about your Ava but am sure she will be playing with our angles in heaven now :)
I really fear for next pregnancy but I know I should never give up.


----------



## apple_sauce

I lost my baby girl from exactly the same thing. As soon as I had her you could tell the cord was very wrong. It was all twisted up in one second.


----------



## Andypanda6570

apple_sauce said:


> I lost my baby girl from exactly the same thing. As soon as I had her you could tell the cord was very wrong. It was all twisted up in one second.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So deeply sorry for your loss XOXO


----------



## OliveBay

Stardom said:


> Hi olivebay,
> Many thanks for your info. And happy for you expecting your rainbow now :)
> Maybe I can request for aspirin even though this case is not of a blood clotting issue?
> My doc did say its positive to have no reason as next pregnancy will not be related to this. Did you visit the same doc for both your pregnancy?

Yes I have had the same consultant/ doctor. I'm not sure where abouts you live, but in the UK you don't really get much choice about which doctor you see at the hospital unless you go to a different hospital, which i ddin't want to do. I could have requested a different doctor if I had particularly strong feelings about it, but I actually like and trust my consultant and am grateful that she knows my history


----------



## Stardom

I see.. Over here there is a wife choice of gynae. Most likely I will have a switch. I am going to ttc after my 2 nd cycle this month. Hope to have my rainbow soon. U take care too and be prepared to see your rainbow soon :)


----------

